# International War Vetrans Poetry Archives



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 16, 2006)

http://iwvpa.net/index.htm

Some good stuff there.

Jeff


----------



## Henderson (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice.  Thanks for the link.


----------

